
VS Code Issue Live Tracker - kbumsik
https://vscode-issue-tracker.netlify.com/
======
hn3000
I'm curious why the result of the github API call is not deployed alongside
everything else in the netlify platform ... wouldn't it be even easier to just
write it to a static file?

------
RyanShook
This was interesting, thanks.

